# Non Hav Puppy Love :)



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought I'd post a few pics of Leo here. Those who didn't see my other thread, we just adopted this "mutt" from the pound Friday. Breed, "we honestly have no clue", LOL.

He's 5 months old, and we named him Leo.
Fitting in GREAT with the kids and dogs. Stuck to me like glue, but is showing affection to all that will take it. Sits nice when he wants it, though. Doesn't attack you for it. I think he had sit down already. But, we've since taught him to lay down and he's ALMOST shaking hands. 
We've also been two days with out any accidents in the house. Did we score and get a house trained puppy?? I dare to hope. Could be that I'm a freak about taking puppies out every 15, 20 mins till they're close to trained. 
Oh, and two nights sleeping in his crate with out a problem at all.

I'm waiting for him to break out of his shell, and totally suck, LOL.













































and my fav again


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leo is adorable and looks like he really fits in! What a great decision and I hope he is already out of his shell. I just love his coloring!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are just the best pictures and a great story. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I just love ALL those faces!

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leo is adorable. Congratulations on such a great looking pup.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia. I am breathless, green with envy, and so so so happy for your family. Everyone is just so beautiful together, human and furkids.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Am I allowed to say I'm madly in love with Leo. What a cutie pie . . . and boy does he fit in. It's as if he's been there forever. Keep those pictures coming. He looks like a model.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Happy to know how well Leo is fitting in. I had a feeling he might be house broken, he appears to have had good care,(lost in a park though, not a good sign there) well socialized, plus obedient! What a treasure you have!! 

Keep those pictures coming! I love seeing him.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Such great pictures! He looks like he has always belonged with you and your family.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Tritia, 
I am SO SO SO impressed with you! You are truly amazing! He sounds like he is doing AWESOMELY! We've had Norah for almost 9 months and she's still iffy on the hand shaking and house-breaking. You found love in your home and heart for darling Leo and I couldn't be happier for you! I LOVE the shot of him and your son lying down. TOO CUTE!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia, he is cute beyond words. That first picture with your son is priceless. I'm so jealous and so happy for you, your family and Leo. That pup is an absolute angel. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,

I am so happy for Leo and all of you.

He fits in so well with your family and is so smart and cute.
Good decision.
I'm jealous too.

How do you like having 3 dogs, so far?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's really been fun having him around this weekend.
He's super cuddly, and just a really nice guy. When I hold him he puts his head on my shoulder, just like a little baby 
And one of the best things that has come of this.....

Cooper just got done laying next to me, belly up for some rubs for about 10 mins. He NEVER does that. He's not affectionate in the least. We're making sure we give him and Daisy lots of attention, of course. But he's also seeking it. Which I'm thrilled about.

So far having three hasn't been a big deal. It's fun to watch when they get to playing. I keep saying it looks like a litter of puppies.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

I am so in love with this little guy! Is he just not the cutest thing ever?! I love his coat, the colors! Amazing! I'm so happy he's fitting in and all is going well. Your boys are very cute, too, or should I say "handsome", lol, my ten year old doesn't like being "cute" anymore. A wonderful forever home for Leo! YaY!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leo is so adorable. I am so happy that he found you and has a loving forever home now. Great pictures!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leo is soooo cute! I wonder what he is??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww..... what cute pictures, Tritia. Leo is beautiful and has quite the expressive face. It's great that things are going so well, but yes, maybe in a week or two, you'll wonder what happened!! :suspicious:

Nah...... I'm sure he's a real gem and you're just a great mom!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a wonderful wonderful story! Leo is just beautiful, his good nature shines through in the pictures. What a blessing! The photos are great, your kids look soooo happy! I'm just thrilled for you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is just so sweet and it really does look like he is happy and 'at home'. And what an added PERK if he teaches Cooper to be a lovebug too!? lol That's awesome.

SEE! Leo IS distracting Cooper from humping Daisy! lol

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He really has a face to die for....the cutest expressions....I'm so happy for all of you and I really do think you should get him into show business!

Thanks for the wonderful pictures and you know your forum friends are going to want continuous update's on "their" little non-Hav rescue friend!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so jealous!! What are the odds that you would find the perfect third pup and he would find the perfect forever home??? He looks to me like he has been there all his life!!! What a doll!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I just realized he looks really sad in the one with my son, lol. Kind of like he was being hugged to death. Wasn't the case. He crawled up on his lap with a toy, right before I took the pic.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Tritia-
I just wanted to say congratulations! He looks like he just *belongs* with your family!
What a happy story, he is adorable and sounds like an angel


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think he looks sad, that's more of a 'take the picture, already..willya?". lol (I get that look from Gucci all the time!)

Your son is adorable too!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia~ I'm so happy for you and your family. Leo is so adorable and from what you're telling us, a smarty, too!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your compliments on Leo and my kiddo 


Those who read my other thread, will know that one of my big fears about getting a third.....my parents :redface: You'd think at my age, what they thought wouldn't matter. WRONG! I can't help it. Always seeking the approval of my mommy and daddy, I guess 

Anyways, we took him over yesterday afternoon. We MAY have mentioned that he was another foster :suspicious:
Then figured we'd just tell them later the kids fell in love with him, and we couldn't break their hearts :biggrin1:
My mother called me this morning, going on and on about how cute he was. How sweet. And how well behaved (I know he'll snap soon, he just has to, lol)And how he looked just like a "boy's dog". And how she thought we should keep him. I argued all the reasons why we shouldn't. She spent about 10 mins trying to convince me to get a third dog, when she's never liked the two I have ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow Tritia, you played that well with your parents. Nice work


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Tritia congratulations again. I think you've made a perfect decision for your family. I adore the story of your parents - I'm the same with both adopting kids and pets! It's only a "foster" I say. I love that your mom spent 10 minutes talking you into keeping Leo. Now if he starts to misbehave you can blame her. LOL


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tritia, how adorable is that? Both the furkid and the human one! It sounds like he was meant to be with you. Maybe Cooper is a little jealous...LOL! Whatever, how great that he's now enjoying belly rubs. 

Cute story about your Mom :biggrin1: My whole family thinks I was nuts to get one and really crazy to even THINK about a second so I don't talk about it much with them, lol.

Who was it that told their parents they "found" the dog. Was that you? I think that is a hysterical story, LMBO!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JanB said:


> Tritia, how adorable is that? Both the furkid and the human one! It sounds like he was meant to be with you. Maybe Cooper is a little jealous...LOL! Whatever, how great that he's now enjoying belly rubs.
> 
> Cute story about your Mom :biggrin1: My whole family thinks I was nuts to get one and really crazy to even THINK about a second so I don't talk about it much with them, lol.
> 
> Who was it that told their parents they "found" the dog. Was that you? I think that is a hysterical story, LMBO!


Yea, I told my dad I found Cooper, an 8 wk old purebred Havanese in the park :biggrin1: I'm bad..I know....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Tritia. reverse phsychology on your mom!!! good move. Well I guess all that "just looking" on rescue sites and at shelters really paid off. I do hope you have erased all you bookmarks...tee hee.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, you are one sneaky devil!!! :spy: :evil: ound: Good for you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

I love your story about your mom. Wish I had been there to hear it. ound: I had to hide some things from my mom too, though not the dogs because she knew I was a nut for any animal in trouble. I told her once that a friend's sister-in-law was throwing out a Baker Louis XVI chair rather than tell her I bought it at what I thought was a fabulous price (still a lot of money). We all do what we have to do. :biggrin1: I'd give anything today to be able to tell her one more tall tale, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Tritia...all your boys are beautiful!!!! I love the pictures!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Tritia, you did say YES! hahaha Wonderful!! Well it was very hard to resist that cute face!! Congratulations!

However, I know you had a concern about his limp...any update on that?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Tritia, you did say YES! hahaha Wonderful!! Well it was very hard to resist that cute face!! Congratulations!
> 
> However, I know you had a concern about his limp...any update on that?


Haven't seen any sign of a limp since we went back to see him Thurs. The vet said he could have sprained it jumping around. Or maybe something in his foot. Hard to say. But, it's gone


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Yea, I told my dad I found Cooper, an 8 wk old purebred Havanese in the park :biggrin1: I'm bad..I know....


I was very tempted to do this with my husband before we got Posh.

But I didn't think he'd buy it...the exact dog I wanted showing up in our driveway and a negative $1800 balance in the checking account. Hmmm.:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I was very tempted to do this with my husband before we got Posh.
> 
> But I didn't think he'd buy it...the exact dog I wanted showing up in our driveway *and a negative $1800 balance in the checking account*. Hmmm.:biggrin1:


Yea, unless you were sportin' some REALLY nice new shoes as well. Totally wouldn't have worked ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

amazing family pics.....all the best...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound: Hmmmm. I wonder it that would work for me with a Fourth Havanese??? I doubt it!! 
I am so glad that Leo has fit in so well, he is just an adorable little guy that seems to be perfect for your family!! You hit the lottery!!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Tritia......... I am so happy for you and your family that you found this precious little pup. I truly believe he was meant to join your family. Every time i see the picture of Leo and your son I see this really stronger connection. He is sooooo adorable, I love the pictures, pls. continue to update us on how is is growing and thriving in your family.
xxx's and belly rubs to sweet Leo.:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

my decorating board loves him, because he matches the furniture


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia! Your boys are stunning! Maybe in about 15 years, when Piper is allowed to date (she's 6 now...ha!), we can introduce them?? lol.

Leo is such a cutie. The more I look at his pictures, though, it looks to me like he's got some hav in him...something about that face.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Tritia! Your boys are stunning! Maybe in about 15 years, when Piper is allowed to date (she's 6 now...ha!), we can introduce them?? lol.
> 
> Leo is such a cutie. The more I look at his pictures, though, it looks to me like he's got some hav in him...something about that face.


Thanks! Definitly need to fix her up with the curly headed boy. He's a hoot, a charmer, and quite the cutie 

Dh says Leo looks "havish" to him, too. I gave him his first bath yesterday. Couldn't before then, because of his neuter. Oh my gosh, I let that dog on my couch??? He was sooooooooooooo dirty! I didn't realize how much white he had on his belly. And his fur is really, really soft. It looks a bit wirey in pics. But, it's definitly not. It's not like soft like Cooper and Daisy's, more like human hair. 
I'd love to find out what he was mixed with, but I may never know. 
He has a BIG, ol' bark. So we keep joking he's part German Shepherd


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You hit the Jackpot with this one Tritia. I am truly, madly, deeply in love. And yes he looks lovely with your furniture. A very nice accessory!!! LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL, thanks Missy.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia,

I just can't believe that someone would abandon such an adorable dog...

I've read recently that there has been a rise in people who abandon their animals due to foreclosures, because they either have to move to a shelter or go someswhere that won't allow animals.

At any rate, Leo ended up in doggy heaven! :whoo:

..I could look at Leo pictures ALL day!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Diane!
I admit, I can't stand how cute he is! My 6 yr old says the same thing "he's sooo cute, I just can't take it any more. I can't STAND it!" :biggrin1:
He told me again this morning, that he no longer has nightmares at night. Because he dreams of Leo (we need the little smiley where the hearts are floating away from it, lol)

I took him to baseball practice last night, and dude was a rock star! Everyone was all over him. Cooper usually gets to go, but he was neutered yesterday. Poor guy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh - he gets cuter and cuter with every picture!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes Tritia, more pictures of Leo Please. Maybe you could post an on-line book for us... at least 50 pages. and I don't want to dis Daisy or Cooper the pooper-- they can be in the pictures too... Leo must have some Hav in him-- look how crazy we are all going. Have you noticed any shedding?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> yes Tritia, more pictures of Leo Please. Maybe you could post an on-line book for us... at least 50 pages. and I don't want to dis Daisy or Cooper the pooper-- they can be in the pictures too... Leo must have some Hav in him-- look how crazy we are all going. Have you noticed any shedding?


If I pull on the few white hairs, I can get one out. But, not with out an effort. Nothing on my clothes, or couch. So, that's good  So far.....


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,

Oh, I love, love, love, his little face. So funny that he matches your furniture.

You are really lucky to have such a great dog. (I'm sure you know this).

Why on earth was he a stray? Did someone abandon him? Was he lost?
I guess you'll never know, but if he were my dog and lost I'd search high and low to find him, as most would do. Espcially on this forum.

I do think he should get an agent and be on TV as Amy (I think) said.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What a HANDSOME guy! I love his coloring...very rich looking! Sounds like he was a great find!
renee


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He "matches"! ound: What expressive eyes and his coloring is stunning! So, has your mom been making sure that you 'decide' to keep Leo? lol How touching that your son says he has no nightmares anymore, thanks to Leo. Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Sweet. 

Poor Cooper's been fixed. Hope he's healing well! ((hugs))

Oh........ and more pics.......


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

Leo is absolutely beautiful. Sounds like he is an absolute match for your family.

Give Cooper a big hug from Sissy and me - sure hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tritia~~he's a perfect fit. He looks so natural with your dogs and kids~~I think you got yourself a real gem in Leo. And housebroken too?? What a winner. Adorable pix of your family!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, he does get cuter with every picture! How wonderful he sounds, too! Keep the pictures coming and thank you mom for "talking you into another dog" LOL!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> my decorating board loves him, because he matches the furniture


Tritia,

That is indeed the face of an angel. I'm *so* happy for all of you. This was a match made in heaven.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Tritia, what else can I say but, awwwwwwwww. He is fantastic, Oh I could hug him right through the screen.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy - great idea - here's a hug right through the screen


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for Cooper's well wishes. He's really doing pretty well. 
I felt terrible keeping the appt., since we had the new pup and all. Thought he'd really think we hated him. First, a puppy..now we take away his "boys", as dh said, ROFL!

And thanks everyone for being so sweet, supportive and indulging about our new NON hav addition  You guys are the best!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...but Tritia..you really don't know what he is..Leo could actually be an undercover Hav-a-something...ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww, poor Cooper. :hug: Sending hugs and lickies from Ollie to him. 
Leo is adorable. Yes, more pictures, every chance you get.  It just warms my heart to hear how well he is fitting in to your family. Yay!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, don't worry. They'll be LOTS of pics. I've taken more of him in a few days, then I ever did of poor Cooper. He was the cutest puppy, too. I just couldn't get pics of a black dog to save my life


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia said:


> I'd love to find out what he was mixed with, but I may never know.
> He has a BIG, ol' bark. So we keep joking he's part German Shepherd


Tritia, I've heard you can do genetic tests now to determine the breed of your dog. I'm not sure how expensive it is, but if you ever really wanted to know.

I have to say, if I came across a dog as cute as Leo on petfinder, I'd have to add a 3rd to the family. Which means I need to ban myself from petfinder!!! And if any of you post an available pup as cute as Leo, please send me a note letting me know I'm not allowed to read that thread....please, I can't do this without help!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Jill, I saw an episode of Regis, I think? Where they did the DNA testing. Crazy! 
People who thought there dog was one things for yrs, turned out to be something they'd have never guessed. It was pretty cool, though.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Shhh..baby sleepin'


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH! I can't take it..He is just SO adorable, Tritia!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ohhhhh my what an angel........ sweet dreams little guy, you have found your forever home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I know, I know. I can't get enough of him. And I'll mention it AGAIN. Cooper has become super affectionate all of a sudden. Which I'm THRILLED about! Everyone seems to be so happy together. And this guy is just so stinkin' smart!
Tonight, I put him in his crate for his dinner. And next thing I knew, he was on the couch with me. I put him back in, and waited. There he was again. 6 yr old went in to spy on him. And sure enough, he can open the crate ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia,

Did your Vet give you any idea how big Leo may be as an adult?? I mean, could he turn out to be a 70 lb dog?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

oh my goodness, that's just the cutest photo of him sleeping! And he can open the CRATE??!!! That is one smart, cute, wonderful little cookie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Keep those photos coming, Tricia...he is just so cute! And now we find out he's smart too! WOW! I can't believe he can open his crate, that's amazing!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is one of the best pictures ever! And what a smarty pants you have on your hands.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh The sweet torture!!! I want Leo!! but if I can't have him, I am so glad he is with your wonderful family, especially since I know you will keep the pictures coming!!! Smart boy Leo!!! you've had enough cages in your short little life...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Did your Vet give you any idea how big Leo may be as an adult?? I mean, could he turn out to be a 70 lb dog?


Bigger then a bread box, smaller then a choo choo train?? LOL

He's like 13lbs now. And I wanna say they told me they reach like 75% of their weight by 6 months. So, I'm thinking he'll be at least 20lbs. It's cute that they're all the same size now. But, I really hope he gets bigger. 20, 25lbs works for me. That way my mother will continue to like him if he's a "medium size dog", and not a "small, yappy dog". Besides, I miss having big dogs around. So, one not so small would make me happy, too. But, it doesn't really matter. 
I really think he's part lhasa, part terrier.

Oh, and when you tell him to get into his crate. He rushes right in (Cooper still hangs on to the sides to keep out, lol). He closes the door behind him, too. This morning, he went in on his own for a little nap.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ound: Well, I guess as long as he doesn't have St Bernard in him!!!

It's amazing how smart he is...do you have a video camera? You'd probably send us all over the edge with video footage of Leo! :becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's amazing how smitten we all are with your very special little fella. Leo is indeed brilliant. No surprise there. I love that photo of him sleeping. He even sleeps cute.

Give him an extra hug from me. I'd do it myself if I could.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He closes the door behind him? ohhh you gotta get that on video. I'm telling you Tritia--- you are going to retire on this one-- take him to Hollywood.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:biggrin1:
you guys crack me up.
I'll admit, I'm sooo in love. It's killing dh. Last night, he didn't go in his crate to sleep. And I didn't go to my bed. Instead, we fell asleep on the couch together. Him laying in my arms, cuddled under my chin. I soooo hope he stays this way. I've NEVER had such a sweet puppy. And he's soooo soft, I can't get enough of him.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwwww he is thanking you for saving him


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> ound: * Well, I guess as long as he doesn't have St Bernard in him*!!!
> 
> It's amazing how smart he is...do you have a video camera? You'd probably send us all over the edge with video footage of Leo! :becky:


You should hear his bark! LOL.

I wanna get one of those flip video cameras. I need to anyways, to send videos of the kiddos to my sister and dh's brother. 
Now, I'll have even more reason :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Awwwww he is thanking you for saving him


Ya know, I always hear how grateful rescued dogs are. And Sophie (the rescued basset definitly is a sweetie, too) But, I thought that was mostly older dogs who felt that. Maybe not


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Tritia..WE can't either! This thread has almost 900 views..and RISING! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Your story with Leo.....it does a heart good! I love the picture of him sleeping, hugging his toy.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, you definately need to get that video camera. I am dying to see him opening and closing the crate door, little smarty pants....of course I would probably sit here in front of my computer and watch him SLEEP. :ranger: I'm smitten with Leo too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I WANT LEO....
Who would not fall in love with that sweet face? He sounds so smart and sweet that someone must have taken good care of him at one time. I'm happy tha Leo found his loving forever family. Enjoy those extra kisses.
Dale


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tricia, I bet you think back and remember that at one point thought you might not get him!!! I bet you cant believe how perfectly he is fitting in!! He is just the cutest thing ever!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tritia - you lucked out with one adorable, smart baby. I just adore him and it's obvious you do too. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Ummm...I think you made the right decision!!!! He is ADORABLE and SWEET and SMART! What a great addition to your family


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I need a Leo fix.....pictures, stories, etc.......


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia~ I'm so happy for you, your family and especially Leo. This is such a heartwarming story, I get warm fuzzies looking at his pix. He really sounds like the puppy from heaven. Give him a big hug from me and Tori sends sweet lickies to him!

As for his crate escaping, had he been hanging out w/Amanda's little Belle at all? She's the great escape artist! Amanda will have to tell us just how many crates she's gone through w/that little one. Good thing they're so darned cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Tricia, *I bet you think back and remember that at one point thought you might not get him*!!! I bet you cant believe how perfectly he is fitting in!! He is just the cutest thing ever!!!!!


Actually, it makes me physically sick to think about it. When I picked him up, and he dug his feet in the dirt and refused to walk on the leash. (had my hands full of paperwork, a toy I'd brought him the day before, and holding my 4 yr old's hand in the busy parking lot) I thought, ugh..what have I done?? Then when I tried to put him in the car, he freaked out and put a HUGE scratch in the paint while trying to put his paws out to keep from getting in. Then, there's running to the back of the van and peeing on the floor the first 2 mins in the car. :doh: I seriously started to turn around, and thought about telling them my son just sneezed. He must be allergic ound:

I can't imagine life with out him now. 
I got him up early this morning, and let him out of his crate. All three went out to the bathroom, then he got up on the couch with me as I dozed off for another couple of hours. The whole time, on his back..like a little kid. When my 4 yr old got up, he turned to his side so he could watch cartoons ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> I got him up early this morning, and let him out of his crate. All three went out to the bathroom, then he got up on the couch with me as I dozed off for another couple of hours. The whole time, on his back..like a little kid. When my 4 yr old got up, he turned to his side so he could watch cartoons


What a picture. I just love that. Sounds like a moment to tuck away and remember fondly forever.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so happy for you, and so jelous! Leo is simply adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

Hearing your story about trying to put him in the car makes me think someone dropped him off when he was found wandering. He had to have had some traumatic experience to be so terrified of being "taken for a ride." I'm so happy for all of you, but I still believe the best is yet to come. As I told you a couple of times before, I truly think he has a very special place in your family and your world. 

Thoughts of him just make me smile.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia,

If you don't give us a video "fix" soon, I think were all going to be taking up a collection to get you one so that you can indulge us!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Leo is adorable. I think he actually looks like Suzy or at least in his coloring. The dogs and your little guy look like they all fit together perfectly. 
Congratulations


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ginny, the coloring definitly is similiar.

Diane, working on it 

Geri, he didn't like the car for the first few days. Now, he loves it! Who knows? Doesn't seem like he's spent much time in a car, OR a leash. For as well behaved as he is, he doesn't do well on a leash at all. But, getting there.

A few pics from today.

Phycho Bichon attack, LOL.









rolling in dead worms with Cooper


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, Tritia,

You just need to BAN that face!!! He is waaaaay toooo cute! 

And Cooper looks like he is so happy to have a bud around..Is that right?

...that third pic down looks like he had "Dr Seuss" feet!

..the first pic I thpught that was his ear flying up..but it's his TAIL! LOL!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Suzy ADORES worms, dead or alive. Disgusting. I have found her rolling in them, too. Maybe she can play at your house and have a bath before coming home?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the Leo fix, Tritia....I LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh thanks for the wonderful new pictures of Leo with his new fur brothers and sisters. Wonderful shots.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is Adorable!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

LOL Diane, he does have some odd feet. Reminds me of a basset hound. ACK! Maybe that's what he's mixed with. I did mention the loud bark :biggrin1:

Ginny, Suzy is welcomed to come on over. I probably wouldn't even notice another one ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, those pics are great. He really is adorable! How could you not fall in love with that face?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

Leo is *the* most photogenic dog. I think everyone's right. He belongs in Hollywood. I'd go to see any picture he starred in. Love, love, love his coloring.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

You guys are just too sweet!

But, you know what they say. Cute kid..ugly adult! ROFL!

Scary not knowing how he'll turn out. But, of course..we'll still love him.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

imamurph said:


> ..the first pic I thpught that was his ear flying up..but it's his TAIL! LOL!


ound:oundiane, I thought it was his ear also!

Tritia, No way will a puppy that cute grow up to be anything but cute. I agree with everyone else, that is the cutest puppy I've ever seen.

Cody belongs to the Dead Worm Club also. I find them stuck in his fur when he's laying in bed with me!uke:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, OMG, Leo is truly a star! I'm very glad you found him and hope he'll have a looooong, happy and foremost healthy life with you hairy and human family. I think I'm going to be addicted to this thread. I loved seeing the pics and reading your posts about his life with you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, did you pose Leo sleeping with his toy??  How adorable is that! 
He's so cute. Whatever mixture he is, is just perfect.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just so darn cute - I am thinking he should get into modeling!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Tritia, did you pose Leo sleeping with his toy??  How adorable is that!
> He's so cute. Whatever mixture he is, is just perfect.


LOL, no. He was laying on the couch, on his back (I swear he's like having a baby again) and next thing I know. He's out cold.

He usually has another soft toy, shaped like a bone that he carries around. When dh and I went to see him the Thurs before I picked him up. I brought him the toy. I wanted to see if he'd play with it, fetch, etc. See how playful he was. When I left, I put it in his cage with him. On Fri, I walked into the clinic and didn't see him. He was around on the other side. I asked the lady about him..where he was, etc? And you could hear this squeaking all of a sudden. I think maybe he'd heard my voice, and grabbed the toy. Because she said she'd never heard him play with it before. He'd dropped it when I got near him and ran out of the cage to me. When we went to get the leash on him, he ran back in the cage, spun around a few times until he saw it, then grabbed it up and ran back to me. He's had it with him ever since.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so in love!!!!! Leo is the best.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, you're going to have to update your signature photo and caption to include cutiepie Leo. 

Love the newest pics! the guys look like they're having a good ol' time, rolling in the dry grass. Leo sounds very smart too! That could be a challenge as he gets older, especially as cute as he is. Ohhhh yes...... he'll have you wrapped around his adorable paw in no time. LOL :biggrin1: 

Do you try to get him used to the car more now? I read he seems to enjoy it now. Good news! Leash-walking might take some time, but I'm not worried. Leo is in the right family for all that loving and learning he's getting. I'm so happy for all of you. 

Love your stories about Leo. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> ound:oundiane, I thought it was his ear also!
> 
> Tritia, No way will a puppy that cute grow up to be anything but cute. I agree with everyone else, that is the cutest puppy I've ever seen.
> 
> Cody belongs to *the Dead Worm Club *also. I find them stuck in his fur when he's laying in bed with me!uke:


ound:ound:ound: The Dead Worm Club! I think we all would sign our Hav's up for that one Jill!!! Then we could all discuss the different worms of our region ound: (Hey..wanna bring your Hav over for a Oregon worm play date??..they are REALLY down to earth!!! ound

Sophie will also find the smallest dead bug and roll on it..and if Gabe see's her, he waits until she's done, then he rolls on it!ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Could he be a the designer 'teddy bear' dog...
which is a shih tzu bichon mix...

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/zuchon.htm

Can you tell I was curious? LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow, that is one cute dog too. Zuchon? who knew? I can't keep away from this thread.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

eace:Just want to clairfy that I'm not promoting or otherwise designer dogs. To each his own and all that. I was just curious what Leo could be...and I love that he was rescued. So something to look for at the shelters.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marj, everytime I get on here. I say I'm going to add him. I just haven't. I was hoping to get a new, better pic of Cooper. But, man..the black dog thing isn't workin' for me lately in the pic dept. 

Trish, those are too cute. Daisy is a "designer dog". Or as dh says "overpriced mutt", lol. 
Even though she was from a Bichon rescue, she was still $$$.

Some have said he may be a yorkie mix, because of his coloring. Most still think lhaso, and terrier. His tail and the texture of his hair are what throw me. His hair is super soft. But, not like bichon and hav soft. And he doesn't appear to shed, either.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

*Leo is beautiful!*

I think he looks like the next Disney movie star! Beautiful coloring too. Your son's curls are to die for.


----------

